# Barista & Co - Newly released grinder



## Jord93 (May 22, 2020)

Hi all,

I'm enjoying using my barista pro but getting more into filter as well now.

Been looking around for best electric filter grinder and come across Wilfa Svart. (Currently using hario hand grinder)

In my budget. Been around a while plenty of reviews - ticks all boxes. Went to look but all out of stock 

I stumbled across this grinder.

Barista & Co

Core All Grind Electric Coffee Grinder

It ticks all the boxes too and can get it delivered for £93.

I like the fact you can weigh your beans by taking off hopper with their design.

Obviously being very new there is not many reviews - the few are positive.

Do I take the gamble? Or wait for the Wilfa to stock back up? I'm edging for the Barista & Co one. I especially like the sound of the hopper been able to be used on scales.

Here is two links to it.

One is YouTube video actually comparing it to the Wilfa.

https://baristaandco.com/collections/coffee-grinders/products/core-electric-coffee-grinder-uk-plug






What you guys think?...


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry, why do you want to weigh the hopper on scales?

The Cores/Barista would seem to need more parts to get the job done (belts & shafts to the burrs). From a simplicity aspect, why have more parts (to go wrong) than you need?


----------



## Jord93 (May 22, 2020)

MWJB said:


> Sorry, why do you want to weigh the hopper on scales?
> 
> The Cores/Barista would seem to need more parts to get the job done (belts & shafts to the burrs). From a simplicity aspect, why have more parts (to go wrong) than you need?


 My bad, I wrote it wrong.

From website.

"For those who grind on weight the removable hopper has been designed with a coffee shut off opening so it can be placed on scales and then put back on to the grinder without any spillage."

That's what I was referring to.

True it does seem that.


----------



## Bogden (Dec 22, 2020)

Jord93 said:


> My bad, I wrote it wrong.
> 
> From website.
> 
> ...


 Hi, I'm looking as well to get one of those grinders but still Wilfa is out of stock.

Have you bought any of these or something else?


----------



## Jord93 (May 22, 2020)

I actually bought one. I highly recommend it! I bought mine from whittard of chelsea for about £90 with discount code.

Definitely not an espresso grinder even struggles with using a pressurized filter basket but a fantastic filter grinder & that's what I bought it for.

Currently, I have it on grind size 10 for v60 (bigger batch size 15) & use grind size 7 for aeropress and 25 plus for french press.

The grind is consistent and my brews have been spot on (delicious). The retention is not too bad, I tap the top a few times to get more out. The lid includes brush & scoop which is handy. I use the brush between bean change. I just unclip the burrs and black cap to give it a clean takes about 45 secs if that.

The coffee container for the grounds that come with it I do not use. I instead use glass I find much better and less static with glass.

I would highly recommend anyone to try the cores over the wilfa, I think you'll be pleasantly surprised.


----------

